# I REALLY AM A GIRL, and I REALLY do need HELP?!



## DebbieL (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all, and thanks, in advance for your help. I really AM a girl, and I really would appreciate a reply... I bought a lovely BMW 520i just yesterday (it's a smart, 1990) However... when I took it out today, I noticed (and you won't believe how dishonest this is!) the guy I bought it from had stuck BLACK TAPE over a warning light on the dash! Of course, I didn't spot it until now! 

However, I have no idea what the light is for... it's red, a circle with three little dashes at either side... Do any of you know? The car drives perfectly, and nothing 'feels' wrong..? I reckon it could be the brake pad warning light, but they've all been changed... It's the first light on the panel. I read that it may need re-set, as it could just be a RAM problem - I've done that, and still it shines! Maybe I need to change the sensor..? Maybe I should stick the black tape on it again!? 

Also, could you please tell me if I am able to open my remote key to change the battery, without the risk of the car locking down on me (this happens with my husband's Nissan Navara King Cab).

PLEASE reply.... Thanks!


----------



## ittakes6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*It sounds like it might be your brake sensor light...*



DebbieL said:


> Hi all, and thanks, in advance for your help. I really AM a girl, and I really would appreciate a reply... I bought a lovely BMW 520i just yesterday (it's a smart, 1990) However... when I took it out today, I noticed (and you won't believe how dishonest this is!) the guy I bought it from had stuck BLACK TAPE over a warning light on the dash! Of course, I didn't spot it until now!
> 
> However, I have no idea what the light is for... it's red, a circle with three little dashes at either side... Do any of you know? The car drives perfectly, and nothing 'feels' wrong..? I reckon it could be the brake pad warning light, but they've all been changed... It's the first light on the panel. I read that it may need re-set, as it could just be a RAM problem - I've done that, and still it shines! Maybe I need to change the sensor..? Maybe I should stick the black tape on it again!?
> 
> ...


which would indicate your brake pads might be low but I would run it by a dealer and have them inform you. Good luck!!!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Debbie,

Pictures can go a long way to helping you. Post some if you can.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> Debbie,
> 
> Pictures can go a long way to helping you. Post some if you can.


You looking for pictures of Debbie, Chris??


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

If he is not, I am  
For problem diagnostic purposes only, of corse! :angel:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

DebbieL said:


> Hi all, and thanks, in advance for your help. I really AM a girl, and I really would appreciate a reply... I bought a lovely BMW 520i just yesterday (it's a smart, 1990) However... when I took it out today, I noticed (and you won't believe how dishonest this is!) the guy I bought it from had stuck BLACK TAPE over a warning light on the dash! Of course, I didn't spot it until now!
> 
> However, I have no idea what the light is for... it's red, a circle with three little dashes at either side... Do any of you know? The car drives perfectly, and nothing 'feels' wrong..? I reckon it could be the brake pad warning light, but they've all been changed... It's the first light on the panel. I read that it may need re-set, as it could just be a RAM problem - I've done that, and still it shines! Maybe I need to change the sensor..? Maybe I should stick the black tape on it again!?
> 
> ...


No matter, man or woman, I belive everyone is here to help you, so dont think most of us are male chauvinistic pigs, who will call you womanhood a bluf...oooo kay.


----------

